# Parking Lots



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Let me start out by saying that I have been plowing residential driveways for about 5 years & plowing and salting for a total of 15 years.Currently we are doing just over 200 driveways this winter (with 3 trucks),and 3 small parking lots.The parking lots that I am currently doing are small 1 has a driveway leading in then just maybe 5 or 6 spot,the second has about 16 spots,and the third probably has about 10.

What I am looking to do is possibly start salting next year.I have another parking lot that I will be doing next season as well and its something that I was going to try and sell.But I am not sure the pricing...I know that it varies from all over the country as well.Keep in mind where we plow all of our winter work is done on contracts.Don't ask me why its just the way it is...you either make a bunch or hope to break even.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Let me start out by saying that I have been plowing residential driveways for about 5 years & plowing and salting for a total of 15 years.Currently we are doing just over 200 driveways this winter (with 3 trucks),and 3 small parking lots.The parking lots that I am currently doing are small 1 has a driveway leading in then just maybe 5 or 6 spot,the second has about 16 spots,and the third probably has about 10.
> 
> What I am looking to do is possibly start salting next year.I have another parking lot that I will be doing next season as well and its something that I was going to try and sell.But I am not sure the pricing...I know that it varies from all over the country as well.Keep in mind where we plow all of our winter work is done on contracts.Don't ask me why its just the way it is...you either make a bunch or hope to break even.


I say go for it Larry. With as much snow you get there you may as well try to get some of that business too. I wonder if you could charge salting on a as needed basis, that way you wouldn't run into a loss if things start adding up for the season. I don't know, this is definitely the place to get some good advice, I may do salt next season too. Are you thinking about a tailgate spreader or something else?

Buck


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

in any of my winter season contracts i always charge for salt on an as used basis and base my season price on the plowing only. because salt can eat up a profit fast.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Some just charge by the pound of salt used, others add a service charge.....as needed seems to be the way to go.......


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

The way I have been thinking so far is charging on an as needed basis.

Up North--I was thinking about getting a spreader for the back of the truck.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

For the size of lots your talking you don't need a "v-box" but get a good tailgate spreader. Get something like the Fisher Speedcaster2. It holds like 10-15 bags I think and you can use sand. I wish I had got that model, but at the time I also wasn't sure about salting, and a buddy was buying one so we got a discount for buying two. Its great for ballast and traction having the salter hang off the back and it will generate income. Buying salt by the bag makes inventory easy and calculating how much to charge the customer very easy. Storage is also very easy.

VBoxes cost allot more, you need to either have loaders and a covered storage place for bulk salt(which is a lot cheaper) or a 24hr facility that can load your truck near your salting route. 

I say start small, learn, then keep the tailgate for the small lots and buy a 6 wheeler with a Vbox for later.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 28, 2005)

Do any of you use liquid de-icer? Starting to see alot of it around here. They are making pretty good money, and keeps the salt and sand from tearing up the floors in malls, grocery stores, ect.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

I have either a per push or monthly price on the smaller lots. Salting is as needed basis charged at a flat rate per application. It evens out on the times you need very little or other times needing a lil more. But everytime we show up to salt......it gets billed.


----------

